# PROFIsafe mit STARTER 4.1.3 möglich?



## reminder (21 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,


wir versuchen mit dem Inbetriebnahme-Tool STARTER Ver. 4.1.3 die Basic-Safety Funktionen über PROFIsafe zu nutzen. CU320, S120 Double MM.
SSP 2.6.2 ist installiert. Also laut Siemens reicht dies in Verbindung mit Step7 (F-CPU) aus um PROFIsafe für die Basis Funktionen zu nutzen. Keine Lizenz notwendig.

Im Starter gelingt es uns zwar die Safety-Funktionen über PROFIsafe zu aktivieren, aber bei der CU -> Kommunikation -> Telegrammkonfiguration können wir dem Antrieb kein PROFIsafe Telegramm anhängen.

In der S7 HW-Konfig gelingt es uns ebenfalls nicht dieses Telegramm 30 für PROFIsafe dem Antrieb aus S7-Seite hinzuzufügen weil es nicht da ist.


Hat schon jemand mit dem STARTER die Basis-Safety-Funktionen für SINAMICS genutzt?
Wenn ja, wie ???

Oder wird explizit DRIVE ES BASIC benötigt um Safety-Funktionen über PROFIsafe zu nutzen. Laut Siemens, Nein aber weiß mans?

Es ist schwer über die Hotline mit solch einem Problem geholfen zu bekommen.


Jeder Tipp wird dankend angenommen.

Danke, Reminder


----------



## ChristophD (22 Oktober 2009)

Hi,

hier die Voraussetzungen:

Für die Konfiguration und den Betrieb der sicheren Kommunikation (F-Kommunikation) gibt
es folgende mindest Software- und Hardware-Voraussetzungen:​

Softwaretools:
● SIMATIC Manager STEP 7 V5.4 SP4 oder höher
● S7 F Configuration Pack V5.5 SP3 oder höher
● S7 Distributed Safety Programming V5.4 SP3 oder höher
● STARTER V4.1.3 + Drive ES-Basic oder 
SIMOTION SCOUT V4.1.1 HF6 oder höher
● Drive ES Basic V5.4 SP4 oder höher
● SINAMICS Firmware Version 2.6 SP2 oder höher​ 
Hardware:
● SIMATIC F-CPU, im Beispiel unten eine CPU 317F-2
● SINAMICS S120, im Beispiel unten eine CU320​● Vorschriftsmäßige Installation der Geräe

Drive ES Basic wird also gebraucht.
Gruß
Christoph


----------



## dtsclipper (22 Oktober 2009)

ChristophD schrieb:


> ...
> ● Drive ES Basic V5.4 SP4 oder höher​...


 
Das deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen.

Soweit ich es verstanden habe stellt Drive ES das Routing für den Starter zur Verfügung.

dtsclipper


----------



## dtsclipper (22 Oktober 2009)

reminder schrieb:


> ...
> Es ist schwer über die Hotline mit solch einem Problem geholfen zu bekommen.
> ...


 
Auch das kann ich nur bestätigen.


----------



## ChristophD (22 Oktober 2009)

Hi,

DriveES Basic stellt nicht nur das Routing zur Verfügung.
Auch die Geräteintegration im STEP7 ist mit DriveES anders, da bei vorhandenem DriveES Geräte OM's für HW Konfig installiert werden womit ein Abgleich zwischen Starter und Step7 erfolgt und eine Konsistenz gewährleistet wird.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## reminder (22 Oktober 2009)

Softwaretools:
● SIMATIC Manager STEP 7 V5.4 SP4 oder höher !OK!
● S7 F Configuration Pack V5.5 SP3 oder höher !OK!
● S7 Distributed Safety Programming V5.4 SP3 oder höher !OK!
● STARTER V4.1.3 !OK!
+ Drive ES-Basic oder !fehlt!
SIMOTION SCOUT V4.1.1 HF6 oder höher !fehlt!
● Drive ES Basic V5.4 SP4 oder höher !fehlt!
● SINAMICS Firmware Version 2.6 SP2 oder höher !OK!
​ 
Hardware:
● SIMATIC F-CPU, im Beispiel unten eine CPU 317F-2 !OK!
● SINAMICS S120, im Beispiel unten eine CU320 !OK!
​● Vorschriftsmäßige Installation der Geräe !OK!


*Ist dieses Routing zwingend notwendig für PROFIsafe* oder ist es "einfach" nur zur Kommunikation zwischen STARTER und S7 HW-Konfig notwendig? Um die HW-Konfig mit dem STARTER abzugleichen?
Brauche ich diese Konsistenz für PROFIsafe?

Brauche ich diese etwas andere Geräteintegration die mit DriveES Basic installiert wird oder kann man dieses Telegramm 30 auf S7-Seite noch woanders auswählen?


Gruß, Reminder


----------



## ChristophD (22 Oktober 2009)

Hi,

Drive ES Basic ist zwingend notwendig.
Die Komplette Safety Integration arbeitet auf den GeräteOM's über GSD ist
das nicht machbar, da z.B. die Safetyadressen und ID's alle generisch sind, da kannste mit einer GSD nichts mehr machen.

Außerdem heißt es da oben Starter oder Scout, beides zusammen geht nicht.
Wenn Du also starter hast dann musst du DriveES Basic installieren und danch den Starter.
Bei Verwendung von Scout braucht es kein DriveES Basic weil das dann im Scout schon dabei ist (Teile davon).

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## reminder (22 Oktober 2009)

Erstmal vielen Dank für diese Infos.

Da weiß Siemens wohl selber nicht was sie da vertreiben.

Dumme Frage: *Was sind diese GeräteOM´s? Wofür steht OM?
Diese neuen Baugruppen in S7 HW-Konfig? *Bei denen kann man PROFIsafe aktivieren, und es sind wohl keine GSD-Dateien.
Ein Kollege hat DriveES Basic SP2 installiert, aber nach STARTER, und er kann im Starter kein PROFIsafe Telegramm auswählen, lediglich eine Telegrammverlängerung.
*Muss Safety im STARTER aktiviert sein bevor ich das PROFIsafe Telegramm hinzufügen kann?*

Laut Siemens bräuchte man DriveES Basic ab SP3, das haben wir bei einem Siemens Mitarbeiter so gesehen, wobei das aber nur für den HW-Ableich sein sollte. Das war also falsch.
Bei Deinstallieren vom STARTER und neu installieren gab es soviele Fehlermeldungen dass der STARTER dann gar nicht mehr funktioniert hat.


Gruß, Reminder


----------



## ChristophD (22 Oktober 2009)

OM steht für ObjektManager.
Das Ganze ist ähnlich wie die HWUpdates für Step7 um neue Geräte in eine bestehende Step7 Installation zu Integrieren.
Mit den Geräten kann man dann Safety Integrated über PROFIsafe verwenden und es sind keine GSD's.

Man muss DriveES vor Starter installieren da bei der Starter Installation geprüft wird ob ein DriveES Basic installiert ist und die OM's installiert werden können.

Abgleich nach HWConfig ist nur ein Feature was die OM's mitbringen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## offliner (26 Oktober 2009)

Mit DriveES Basic hat das erstmal gar nix zu tun. Die Basic Functions von Safety Integrated lassen sich derzeit überhaupt nicht mit PROFISave ansteuern. Dafür musst Du eine Lizens für die Extended Functions haben, wo aber auch STO und SS1 enthalten sind. Basic Functions nur über Klemme...
Ich meine gehört zu haben, dass PROFISafe für Basic geplant ist, aber wann...?


----------



## reminder (26 Oktober 2009)

Auf jeden Fall braucht man das DriveES Basic für Safety über PROFIsafe. Und mit dem neuen SSP 2.6.2 geht das dann auch ohne Lizenz. Wann das offiziell rauskommt, weiss ich leider nicht. Tipp,mal bei Siemens anklopfen.

Wir haben jetzt beides installiert und die Kommunikations-Konfiguration von Safety über PROFIsafe funktioniert.

Wenn jetzt die Konfiguration der Safety-Funktionen an sich auch funktioniert, dann alles gut.

Vielen Dank schonmal an alle die uns hier mit den vielen Tipps sehr weitergeholfen haben.


Gruß, Reminder


----------



## offliner (27 Oktober 2009)

DriveES braucht man nicht, notwendig ist nur die richtige GSD, die mit der Firmware geliefert wird. DriveES brauche ich nur, wenn ich den Sinamics im Projekt integrieren möchte und wenn Routing benötigt wird.


----------



## ChristophD (27 Oktober 2009)

Das ist falsch offliner.
Sobald du Safety über PROFISafe verwenden willst brauchst Du zwingend DriveES Basic und die Geräte OM's.
Es gibt keine GSD mit dem SafetyTelegram 30 für SINAMICS und über dieses Telegram läuft nun mal Safety Integrated über PROFISafe.


----------



## Mich89 (11 April 2019)

Hallo!

Ich will Profisafe von meinem S110 C305 nutzen, die CPU ist aber in einem TIA Projekt. 
Dadurch, dass S110 nicht in den Startdrive kommt, muss ich den Antrieb im Starter parametrieren.
Um den normalen Datenaustausch zwischen Antrieb und SPS zu realisieren reicht es aus, wenn links und rechts die gleichen Telegramme eingestellt werden und eine standard GSD verwendet wird.

Da ich aber Profisafe verwenden will hat mir Siemens gesagt, dass ich mit Starter eine GSD vom Antrieb erstellen kann und diese dann im TIA verwenden kann.

Ich finde im Internet aber keine Anleitung, wie die GSD erstellt wird.. 
Ich habe gehört, dass das in einem Manual steht. Hat jemand einen Link dafür??

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


*Es handelt sich bei mir um eine Profibus Kommunikation*


----------



## ChristophD (11 April 2019)

glaube hier findest du was du suchst:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/92022677

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Mich89 (11 April 2019)

Leider nein.

Die GSDML-Dateien sind für Profinet Kommunikation.
Das Script lässt mir keine Datei erstellen, weil ich eine Profibus Kommunikation verwende.


----------



## ChristophD (11 April 2019)

Hi,

für PROFIBUS funktioniert das auch nicht, da gibt es nix generiesches!
Da müsstest Du die Original GSD händisch modifizieren , und ob das dann alles richtig klappt ist eher zweifelhaft.

Warum steht eigentlich nicht in dem Post das Du per PROFIBUS angebunden hast?
Wurde diese Info auch dem Support verschwiegen?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Mich89 (11 April 2019)

Nein, diese Info wurde nicht verschwiegen. Ist scheinbar untergegangen.
Werde nochmals Siemens befragen.

*Des Rätsels Lösung:*

*Im TIA* die verwendeten Telegramme in der korrekten Reihenfolge anlegen und verwendete EA-Adressen zuweisen:

Bei mir:

1) CU Telegramm
2) Achstrenner
3) ProfiSafe 2.0 Tlg 30
4) Standard Telegramm für Datenaustausch mit Achse



ProfiSafe Telegramm markieren und unter Eigenschaften die *F_Source_Add* und *F_Dest_Add* Adresse definieren. (Die selbe Adresse muss dann im Starter unter Safety Integrated bei STO und SS1 eingetragen werden.)


Im TIA dann die FBs "LDrvSafe_SinaSTlg30Control" und "LDrvSafe_SinaSTlg30Status" aus der LDrvSafe V2.0 Bibliothek verwenden.



*Im Starter* alles soweit anlegen.
Telegramme definieren (PROFISAFE nicht anwählbar!!) -> ProfiSafe wird automatisch angelegt, wenn man bei Safety Integrated ProfiSafe auswÃ¤hlt. (Wird aber im Starter nicht mehr angezeigt, auch EA-Adressen werden nicht mehr angezeigt.)

Unter Safety Integrated muss dann die selbe Adresse eingetragen werden wie bei *F_Source_Add* und *F_Dest_Add.
ACHTUNG! Im TIA ist dieser Wert dezimal und im Starter Hexadezimal!!* Sicherheitshalber einen Wert kleiner als 10 eintragen, dann fällt man darauf nicht rein..


Danach noch die Standard Safety Abnahme Prozedur: 
"Einstellungen ändern"
"Parameter aktivieren"
"Einstellungen aktivieren"
RAM/ROM
POWER ON Reset
RAM/ROM
Laden ins PG


----------

